#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Фильмы >  > > >  >  >  Большая рыба / Big fish (2003)

## Akaguma

Совершенно случайно(!) наткнулся на этот фильм, просматривая фильмографию Эвана МакГрегора. Фильм притчевый и очень светлый, с определенной т.з. чем то напоминает "Форест Гамп".
http://www.kinopoisk.ru/level/1/film/9617/

Медведи рекомендуют к просмотру  :Kiss:

----------

Konchok Dorje (21.03.2011), Vladiimir (27.10.2012), Иван Денисов (21.03.2011)

----------


## Грес

Фильм действительно достойный! Мне понравился. Светлый добрый фильм. :Smilie:

----------


## Андрей Фролов

Фильм Крупная рыба просто супер. Это один из тех фильмов которые просто необходимо посмотреть. На мой взгялд это один из лучших фильмов Бартона. Хотя бы потому что несмотря на некоторую несуразность (или необычность) каждый найдет в нем что-то свое

----------

Vladiimir (27.10.2012)

----------

